# Neighbors shooting chickens



## amandahalterman

Yesterday I was on my front porch and heard shooting, so I looked across the field and seen all these chickens running frantically and jumping in the air, then I didn't see anything, so I went into the house and looked out the window and seen a man walk into the corn field and pick up 4 chickens, that were dead by there feet and walk toward his house and threw them into the burn pit, I ran out back with a box of cereal frantically calling for my chickens, which never go up in the field that far, but I didn't know who's they were, all my chickens came running, so they weren't mine, but they weren't there chickens either, a couple houses down from us have chickens, and I think they were there's, I don't know what to do, now I'm scared to let my chickens out today......


----------



## Bird_slave

I can't say this strongly enough....call 9-1-1!
You don't mention how close the houses are together, but if many areas he would be breaking the law even if he weren't killing chickens that don't belong to him; by discharging a weapon too close to other houses. 
If law enforcement can't or won't help you because they can't catch him in the act, call your local animal control and/or humane society. 
And yes, I am giving you this advice as the wife of a 30 year police veteran.


----------



## Roslyn

Yes, call the police. Where we used to live the hunting was out of control. I had three bullet holes in my house from "hunters" who sit in their trucks and don't care what direction they are shooting at. One poached a deer just 8 feet from the main Natural gas well in our field. If he would have missed the whole thing could have gone up.

It may be an issue with him and your other neighbor, he isn't harvesting chickens for the freezer if they are going into a burn pit. Yuck.


----------



## amandahalterman

This is the view from my kitchen window, they weren't even in there yard, they were in the cornfield about 20-30 feet out from there yard in the field


----------



## Bird_slave

Okay, showed the pics to my husband (a police sgt.) and he said a word that I won't repeat here, but yeah - call the cops.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I agree with everyone else. In Texas killing livestock is a big deal. This could easily lead to criminal charges.


----------



## EmmaJB

Go take photos of the burn pile? Evidence... Not nice 

X


----------



## Keith

Is the corn field their corn field? If that is your field, I would 100% call the police.

Can't imagine why you would not want chickens eating bugs in a plowed field.


----------



## 7chicks

How terrifying!!! Had my neighbor this summer across the quarry here shooting at "cormorants" and the bb's from his shotgun hitting near the cars parked in my yard!!!  The kicker - ignoramous wasn't shooting cormorants - he was shooting a protected species - Kingfisher!!!! Military man with his gun pointed straight out walking on to my property! Point that dang thing to the ground buddy and get the ammo out hey!  I didn't know what was going on. Heard the racket from inside the house. He got a royal butt chewing from the company I had who was over by the garage when it all happened. Some people are just completely nuts anymore.


----------



## amandahalterman

Keith said:


> Is the corn field their corn field? If that is your field, I would 100% call the police.
> 
> Can't imagine why you would not want chickens eating bugs in a plowed field.


It's not my corn field or there's, it's my landlords


----------



## rob

i agree with what everyone else has said, call police, keep us informed on how it go's. good luck.


----------



## fuzziebutt

I absolutely am not stable enough to see someone shooting chickens!!! I would have gotten my gun (love my 2nd amendment) and gone out there to protect what was left! There would have been a shootout! It's a good thing I live way back in the woods here...

But if your landlord owns that land, and you rent it, then according to the law, you just as good as own it. You are renting the land the chickens were on, aren't you??


----------



## amandahalterman

fuzziebutt said:


> I absolutely am not stable enough to see someone shooting chickens!!! I would have gotten my gun (love my 2nd amendment) and gone out there to protect what was left! There would have been a shootout! It's a good thing I live way back in the woods here...
> 
> But if your landlord owns that land, and you rent it, then according to the law, you just as good as own it. You are renting the land the chickens were on, aren't you??


I was pissed and scared at the same time! I just ran to make sure they weren't my girls!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

amandahalterman said:


> It's not my corn field or there's, it's my landlords


Did you call the police?


----------



## amandahalterman

I went to the owners of the chickens and they said they have had hassle with them people with there chickens and its on going, and they would take care of it..


----------



## EmmaJB

Sounds ominous... :/

X


----------



## BootedBantam

fuzziebutt said:


> I absolutely am not stable enough to see someone shooting chickens!!! I would have gotten my gun (love my 2nd amendment) and gone out there to protect what was left! There would have been a shootout! It's a good thing I live way back in the woods here...
> 
> But if your landlord owns that land, and you rent it, then according to the law, you just as good as own it. You are renting the land the chickens were on, aren't you??


"I absolutely am not stable enough" I spit my coffee out this morning Fuzziebutt!! I definately would have went outside and confronted him too. Release the hounds!!

Time to find out your local gun and hunting laws.


----------



## amandahalterman

Yeah there weird neighbors, and like I said I have chickens and don't want them retaliating on mine, we only been here for a year, and we had called the cops before on them for shooting high powered rifles into the fields, they shook my house, I thought at first it was fireworks, till my kids ran in and said they were guns, then the cop that went up to there house told them that we were the ones that reported them, I know this cause I seen a buddy of mine at the store and I was telling him where we live and his friend says where at on that road cuz I live near u, so when I told him he said so your the a&euro;&euro;hole that called the cops on me for shooting....I was like no, and he said the police officer told him it was us, I denied it of course cause I don't want any problems, there always parting up there, my husband has cancer and is very ill, and I'm scared after his passing that I will have issues with these people, it will only be me and my 3 small kids..


----------



## Bird_slave

amandahalterman said:


> Yeah there weird neighbors, and like I said I have chickens and don't want them retaliating on mine, we only been here for a year, and we had called the cops before on them for shooting high powered rifles into the fields, they shook my house, I thought at first it was fireworks, till my kids ran in and said they were guns, then the cop that went up to there house told them that we were the ones that reported them, I know this cause I seen a buddy of mine at the store and I was telling him where we live and his friend says where at on that road cuz I live near u, so when I told him he said so your the a€€hole that called the cops on me for shooting....I was like no, and he said the police officer told him it was us, I denied it of course cause I don't want any problems, there always parting up there, my husband has cancer and is very ill, and I'm scared after his passing that I will have issues with these people, it will only be me and my 3 small kids..


 I'm so sorry for your struggles and wish the best for your husband and family.
That police officer was dead wrong to do that. Every police officer, deputy or constable has a boss. Here the city officers answer to the police chief who answers to the mayor, the deputies to the sheriff (who answers to the county judge) and the constable answers to the judge as well. 
My suggestion to you, if you continue to have trouble, is to talk to the boss. Make it clear that it was not handled correctly by an officer before. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## Roslyn

Bird_slave said:


> I'm so sorry for your struggles and wish the best for your husband and family.
> That police officer was dead wrong to do that. Every police officer, deputy or constable has a boss. Here the city officers answer to the police chief who answers to the mayor, the deputies to the sheriff (who answers to the county judge) and the constable answers to the judge as well.
> My suggestion to you, if you continue to have trouble, is to talk to the boss. Make it clear that it was not handled correctly by an officer before.
> Good luck to you.


This is so true, but also cops have friends/relatives and those ties usually are more important to them then the "legalities" of the local area. Where I live everyone either knows each other, goes to the same church, has a "buddy", or is family to the nuttiest neighbors. THOSE ties come first and foremost. At least around here.

I know what you mean about the high powered rifle or something. I have a neighbor that owns land (no house, just land) and he is setting off artillery or something that shakes my house ( 1/2 mile away) and makes me very sick. The first time it was like dynamite or something, we couldn't figure it out. It went on about every 30 minutes for the entire day. I am highly sensitive to low frequencies, so this kind of thing is very debilitating to me, and if I am outside I have trouble breathing.

This person is either a cop, or has a permit or cop friends, because when I call the police nothing happens and they tell me that they are aware of the situation. No police cars go by and it goes on all day long.

I would become an expert on the gun and hunting laws for your area. The sad thing is that shooting chickens is for the police, if he were shooting wildlife then the game commission would come down there in tanks!! Well, not tanks, but you know what I mean......


----------



## BootedBantam

Just saying, if I had a crazy neighbor walking around shooting chickens, educate yourself.....
http://rebeccaguns.com/about/


----------

